# Natalie Portman, Kat Dennings, Jaimie Alexander & Chris Hemsworth @ Thor press stills - UHQ - 15x Updates 3



## astrosfan (28 Feb. 2011)

​


----------



## astrosfan (17 März 2011)

*Natalie Portman & Kat Dennings @ Thor press stills - UHQ - 3x*




 

 

 ​


----------



## WinterKate (17 März 2011)

*AW: Natalie Portman & Chris Hemsworth @ Thor press stills - UHQ - 6x Update*

:thx: für Miss Portman


----------



## Punisher (17 März 2011)

*AW: Natalie Portman & Chris Hemsworth @ Thor press stills - UHQ - 6x Update*

vielen Dank


----------



## tusentilan (19 März 2011)

*AW: Natalie Portman & Chris Hemsworth @ Thor press stills - UHQ - 6x Update*

natalie portman


----------



## astrosfan (31 März 2011)

*AW: Natalie Portman & Chris Hemsworth @ Thor press stills - UHQ - 6x Update*



 




 

​


----------



## HazelEyesFan (15 Apr. 2011)

*AW: Natalie Portman & Chris Hemsworth @ Thor press stills - UHQ - 10x Updates 2*

Thanks!


----------



## astrosfan (25 Apr. 2011)

*AW: Natalie Portman & Chris Hemsworth @ Thor press stills - UHQ - 10x Updates 2*




 

 

 


 

 ​


----------



## BriarRose (30 Apr. 2011)

Thank you very much, I am looking forward to this film, think Chris will do a great job as Thor.


----------

